# Trouble getting lower timing cover off! KA24DE '95



## dirtyhands0321 (Jan 23, 2008)

Hey guys I just bought a 1995 Altima with the KA24DE that I purchased cheap since it has no compression. We already took off the valve cover and upper timing cover, and we are having trouble removing the lower cover. We have the passenger side engine mount out, and the crank pulley, power steering pump, a/c comopressor and mount and loosened the oil pan. We have all bolts out and we are prying like a mother and its not budging. Any suggestions? We are stumped?

Dirtyhands0321


----------



## dirtyhands0321 (Jan 23, 2008)

A quick update....

We have everything free on the cover and oil pan dropped, but it seems like the oil pump is mounted to the timing cover, and we can't get the cover out. Does the oil pump need to come out, or is there something else needed to be taken off the crankshaft? We are stumped! I never seen such a mother of a car!


----------



## altima95 (Aug 7, 2010)

dirtyhands0321 said:


> A quick update....
> 
> We have everything free on the cover and oil pan dropped, but it seems like the oil pump is mounted to the timing cover, and we can't get the cover out. Does the oil pump need to come out, or is there something else needed to be taken off the crankshaft? We are stumped! I never seen such a mother of a car!


dirtyhands0321,
Did you have any luck with this? I'm trying to do the same thing on a '95 Altima and have come up with the same problem. I have all the accessories and mounts off as you described, but still cannot pry the front cover loose, even with the oil pan dropped and all visible bolts removed. Do you have any suggestions for me?

Thanks!


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

The oil pickup screen/tube needs to be unbolted from the oil pump.


----------

